# Is it difficult to diecut stickers using a printer/plotter?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking to digitally print vinyl stickers. I've seen digitally printed stickers die cut into whatever shape, but the backing of the vinyl is still attached (which is what I want). I know that the vinyl backing is thick, so how do these printer/cutters cut through the entire vinyl? Do that leave a small tab and rip them by hand?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes something like that. They have what's called a blade but really like a sharp nail. It cuts half way through the Vinyl leaving the backing untouched.

In the beginning you use tweezers, but after a few cuts you learn to use your fingers and weed (separate) the cut Vinyl from the backing.

Practice Practice Practice.


----------



## buttonsHT (Jun 12, 2010)

Selanac - he's not asking about how to weed a decal. He's asking about how to die-cut shaped decals.

tshirtguru - If you want the backing die-cut the same shape as your decal its done on a die-cut press. Not with your plotter.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Some have a punch through feature. 
I know the Graphtec FC8000 series can do it.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmIKCECrE9o[/media]


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

that has to be pretty hard on your cutting strip & blade! 

Clamshell die cutter to punch the shape form the sheet and a slitter to cut the backing (called "crack & peel"

You can use a clicker press and steel rule dies
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3s9mu1YwME[/media]


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Unless you really want and need the paperback to be the same shape as the sticker, it is easier just to cut them into rectangles/squares once they have been weeded. I have done thousands of stickers this way. Makes it a lot easier to package for the Customer.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Unless you really want and need the paperback to be the same shape as the sticker, it is easier just to cut them into rectangles/squares once they have been weeded. I have done thousands of stickers this way. Makes it a lot easier to package for the Customer.


That's the way I've been doing it as well.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

nitewalker said:


> Some have a punch through feature.
> I know the Graphtec FC8000 series can do it.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmIKCECrE9o[/media]


Exactly what I'm talking about. Is the FC8000 the only series that does that?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

buttonsHT said:


> Selanac - he's not asking about how to weed a decal. He's asking about how to die-cut shaped decals.
> 
> tshirtguru - If you want the backing die-cut the same shape as your decal its done on a die-cut press. Not with your plotter.


Yeah i've seen die presses and punch presses being used, but you have to have a die for everything. And when it comes to smaller runs, having a custom die made is crazy expensive. Lately, I'm seeing digitally printed custom die cut stickers to any shape they want cutting all the way through the backing.

We have a 50" vinyl cutter, but looking to upgrade to a printer/cutter.


----------



## buttonsHT (Jun 12, 2010)

You can do it with a plotter but as someone else in the thread stated... it will be damaging to your blade and cutting strip


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Noticed that the FC8000 is just a plotter. Are they printing it using a printer and plotting it using the optical eye?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah that's what they're doing.
It's a built in feature of the FC8000 series; I can't imagine it doing damage if it's a built in feature.
I'm pretty sure it uses a different blade.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

We have a Roland SP300 and by using a mode called "perfcut" we are able to cut through the backing material. It IS hard on the cutting strip and blade so you have to be prepared to replace these often. It can be done, we avoid it when possible.


----------

